# How much relaxing is too much?



## billybillbob (Aug 12, 2016)

I notice that if I relax my anus too much, I start to feel like I'm pushing my intestines out, like I'm straining when pooping.

Am I supposed to keep my lower abs tight while relaxing only the anus?


----------



## Uh_oh (Mar 13, 2018)

Your belly is supposed to be round and hard when you bear down to have a bowel movement. Your abs shouldnt be tight or braced.


----------

